# Base plate Circuit diagram



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

hi guys

i search the Circuit diagram for Base plate









could get only some informations about it on rheingold, and the pins:

PIN6 = FBAS+
PIN7 = FBAS-
PIN15 = FBAS-Schield

What about the other PIN?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok i got some more Info











18-pin multi-pin connector on base plate: voltage supply, AV signals (Aux_AF, CVBS and shielding)
Antenna connection to roof antenna
USB port distribution of USB voltage supply (USB +, ground) and the two USB data lines (D+, D-) on gold-plated pins with shielding

but still not enought, need the PIN Connector map


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

ok got more INFO

PIN3 = AUX_NF_L
PIN4 = AUX_GND
PIN5 = 12V Power
PIN6 = FBAS+
PIN7 = FBAS-
PIN11 = AUX Shield
PIN12 = AUX_NF_R
PIN15 = FBAS-Shield


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Pin2 = ground


----------



## jopecasa (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!

I still prefer this connected to my NBT retrofit....still hunting for NBT parts.


----------

